# Where to put my 9W UV sterilizer



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Out of my 2 tanks I am trying to decide which one I should put my sterilizer on. I plan to buy a second one, but for the time being would like to hook up the one I have. So here's the options:

Tank #1 - Moderately planted, low light, using metricide, with 4 discus, 3 GBR, 2 rummynose, and 4 harlequin rasboras

Tank #2 - 4 discus growout, bare bottom w/ a little argonite.

Both tanks have the same filtration, lights, and heat. 

I am thinking of putting it into tank #2 since its bare bottom. I just don't know if it makes any difference if there are plants or not. The planted tank always seems to have clearer water as it is which is why I was leaning towards the other tank. Thought?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to agree with you because it sound the one tank has adults with plants and the other has juvies in the bb setup. However, after giving it some thought, I changed my post. Plants give it that clear look because they are natural bio-filters, but it doesn't mean there's less bacteria. In the BB tank, you'd have no trouble checking the fish for signs of illness and medicating if needed, but in a planted tank with different species, the situation is different. So I'm thinking you should put it in the planted tank (I assume it's an in-tank unit since it's only 9 watts). It would be easier to hide in that tank too.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, it is an in-tank unit. And the planted tank is my adults. That sounds like a good reason to put it in that one. Thanks


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I would put it into the display with the plants. Reason being, I would assume that you are already doing large regular water changes on the grow out tank where perhaps the planted tank less so. What is the flow rate through the UV unit you have?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd have to check it when I get home as I can't remember what the flow is. Both tanks get similar WC as I basically do them both at the same time.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's the JBJ 9w unit it's variable from 74 - 145 gph: http://www.jbjnanocubes.com/contents/en-us/d794_Jbj-Submariner-Uv.html


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, that's what it looks like. I got it off ebay for a sweet price. It wasn't called JBJ, but is identical looking to that one so I would think the flow would be the same.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Assuming the bulb is reasonably new, that size of unit on a 46 is adequate for parasite control. Usually with a grow out tank to encourage growth, water changes would be performed very often. With that in mind I would run the unit on the planted aquarium as the water quality in the grow out would be higher.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Bulb is brand new, as is the unit. I will hook it up on the planted one tonight then. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

